# Dell or IBM laptop?



## LesleyS (Jan 2, 2008)

Which would you buy?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

LesleyS said:


> Which would you buy?


If you have a choice, go with Dell. That's a generic machine that's compatible with everything. IBM is proprietary equipment. My advice is to stay away from proprietary equipment whenever possible.


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

Dellâs customer service is great! :goodjob:


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

Dell all the way. Don't get me wrong, IBM is great...but they can sometimes be a pain when you wish to upgrade them.


----------



## gccrook (Nov 21, 2003)

To get an IBM laptop you would have to buy used, as they no longer make laptops. My Lenovo Thinkpad from work is a great little machine, but really overpriced if you ask me. I personally prefer HP laptops, but certainly Dell would be my second choice.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

TonyE said:


> Dellâs customer service is great! :goodjob:


Is that supposed to be a joke?


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

Definitely Dell. 

I've owned two desktop units; both were given to family members for their kids use and both are still working! I'm on my third laptop and my extended warranty just expired.

When I purchased my first laptop, I purchased the extended, on-site warranty. It was SO worth the money! Three weeks before the warranty expired, the computer died and could not be fixed. Dell sent me a refurbished one overnight and it came with its own one year warranty. That computer, although running Windows ME (ughh!) is still running at my mom's house.

I also purchased the extended, on-site warranty on my current computer in 2004. Unfortunately, this computer did not do as well and required several things to be replaced: hard drive, motherboard, lan card, keyboard. The good news is that all those repairs were done at my location and using my warranty protection, they were done for no additional charge. So I'm still using the computer and it has pretty much all been rebuilt and is considered "new."

My DH purchased his own laptop which was a Toshiba..._*blech!*_ What an awful machine that is and NO technical support after one year.

For all the customer service and technical support calls I've made to dell over the past 16 years, _(and believe me...I've made a LOT!)_ I can only recall *three* that were frustrating. I've obviously had excellent experience with Dell and based on this, I've remained brand-loyal to them.

As with all things however, YMMV.

RVcook


----------



## LesleyS (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you, DH thinks IBM is better but I say Dell.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

are we talking new or used? New go with the DELL, IBM doesnt sell new, USED either is fine. The disk and memory in both laptops are standard, maybe not interchangeable but standard. Nothing else is or will be new or used standard in a laptop.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

rose2005 said:


> We have two Dell laptops and yes we have had great customer service with them. I know some people have not, but we have never had problems with their service.
> 
> I say go for Dell.
> 
> Rose


YES most definitely go with Dell as I have also had very great customer service from them And I mean GREAT. Although EVEN DELL has SOME computers out there that are definitely Proprietary hardware in them. and I MEAN Proprietary. Like my memory on this Dell desktop that I can ONLY get Memory upgrades from DELL and that is expensive to say the least.
But Dell is great as they even Called ME back to see if my machine was up and running after a lengthy phone call to them that took me step by step in a Hard Reformat of the hard drive! That IS cool when they even called me BACK to see if things were OK~! My HATS off to Dell Customer service. And OH YA my call was even to India, but SO WHAT? I could understand the guy and he was very good at customer relations, and how to deal with people.


----------

